# Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.jpost.com/JewishWorld/JewishNews/Article.aspx?id=194512


----------



## Sallow (Nov 8, 2010)

What a nut..


----------



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

it may be the biggest threat.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> it may be the biggest threat.



It would be a threat if they decide to use it, however it's not the biggest by far.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0734664/quotes



> The tools of conquest do not necessarily come with bombs and explosions and fallout. There are weapons that are simply thoughts, attitudes, prejudices, to be found only in the minds of men. For the record, prejudices can kill and suspicion can destroy, and a thoughtless, frightened search for a scapegoat has a fallout all of its own - for the children, and the children yet unborn. And the pity of it is that these things cannot be confined to the Twilight Zone.- Rod Serling, The Twilight Zone


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 9, 2010)

How does a nuclear Iran threaten anyone but Israel and maybe a few neighboring countries and MAYBE the US military in the region?


----------



## HinduPatriot (Nov 9, 2010)

An unstable Pakistan is the biggest threat to the world.

We should deal with Iran AFTER having dealt with Pakistan.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 10, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> How does a nuclear Iran threaten anyone but Israel and maybe a few neighboring countries and MAYBE the US military in the region?



Maybe the US military should'nt be in the region?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > How does a nuclear Iran threaten anyone but Israel and maybe a few neighboring countries and MAYBE the US military in the region?
> ...



Monkey Brain, I don't see Arab countries demanding the US dismantle their military bases.

Nor, did Kuwait turn down the US bailing out their weak Arab asses against Iraq.

Eat a banana, Monkey Brain.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> How does a nuclear Iran threaten anyone but Israel and maybe a few neighboring countries and MAYBE the US military in the region?



You're not the brightest bulb.  The US State Dept classifies Iran as a terrorist state.

Iran supports Hizballah that murdered 300 Marines in Beirut.

Iran also controls Persian Gulf oil.

Dumbass.


----------



## CMike (Nov 16, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> How does a nuclear Iran threaten anyone but Israel and maybe a few neighboring countries and MAYBE the US military in the region?



Because they also support terrorist groups that they can give nukes too.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
2) They are very likely not going to make nukes
3) They are not a threat to the US or the world
4) Can anybody name an expansionist tendancies they have
5) They _might _be a threat to Israel and some neighbours, but not hte world


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> 2) They are very likely not going to make nukes
> 3) They are not a threat to the US or the world
> 4) Can anybody name an expansionist tendancies they have
> 5) They _might _be a threat to Israel and some neighbours, but not hte world



Iran is a threat to the US, birdbrain.  Iran is a state sponsor of terrorism whose leaders subscribe to the apocalyptic ithna ashariyyah belief that calls for world destruction in order to make way for the messiah.

Now, you know


----------



## Trajan (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> 2) They are very likely not going to make nukes



I am curious how you came to those conclusions or one that is, one conclusion and a 'probably not'?



> 3) They are not a threat to the US or the world



agreed, to an extent. 






> 4) Can anybody name an expansionist tendancies they have



with us on their doorstep, not many for now that they will act on. 




> 5) They _might _be a threat to Israel and some neighbours, but not hte world



I'd say they qualify as a threat right now to Israel with the development of a nuke weapon thats a definite ratcheting up.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> 2) They are very likely not going to make nukes
> 3) They are not a threat to the US or the world
> 4) *Can anybody name an expansionist tendancies they have*5) They _might _be a threat to Israel and some neighbours, but not hte world



Birdbrain, Iran occupies Abu Musa and the Tunb Islands.

Iran, by its proxy Hizballah, controls Lebanon.

Now, you know.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> ...



Gimme a break numbskull, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> ...



Oh, they support their interests in the region as does the US. But expansionist? Hardly...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> ...



1) There is a tendancy to believe that Iran is some sort of Super Terrorist supporter. You have to realise, they see Hizzbollah as liberators, not terrorists. That aside, there are many political factions in Iran and the mullahs do not have the hold they once had. Don't get me wrong, it is still reasonably strong. However, they are still a civilisation - it's not like they are Somalia - there is a chain of command. It is not in their interests to give 'terrorists' nuclear capability. 

2) The US has a bug up its butt with regard to Iran due to the US having its arse handed to them on a plate in 1979, they have not forgiven how they looked to the rest of the world. It is in Washington's best interests to make Iran out to look bad - especially conservative Washington - Axis of Evil anyone? Pakistan is by far a greater threat because its govt is a lot less stable. The govt only controls the cities, and hardly any of the countryside and even then, their hold on power is tenuous. IOW, I think this whole "Iran is a danger to the world" serves conservative American and Israel. Most Iranians in power may be full-on Muslims, but they are not stupid - Israel already has nukes.

4) What do you mean with "you on the doorstep?" You think if the US wasn't in SA or Iraq they would expand? Why? Iran has never shown any tendacy to, so why would they start?

5) Israel bombed the Iraq reactor in 1981....if they feel the threat, they'll do it again...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


----------



## elvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> 2) They are very likely not going to make nukes
> 3) They are not a threat to the US or the world
> 4) Can anybody name an expansionist tendancies they have
> 5) They _might _be a threat to Israel and some neighbours, but not hte world



if they're a threat to Israel, they are a threat to the entire middle east, and therefore, the world.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

Trajan said:


> well, Hezbollah _is _a terrorist org. So is Iran......the EU et al all agree, not just us.  IF Iran thinks they, Hezbollah  are an oppressed liberator, well, that really doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things, heck,  Hitler thought the Sudetenland should be part of Germany... it doesn't matter and Hezbollah did start a war 4 years ago. Their charter is pretty clear vis a vis Israel......so is Hamas's.
> 
> 
> So, in short you see them as a governing body that though there is some power struggles amongst the councils, Quds, the Rep gd. etc. they will always make the civilized decision as say the USSR did and not proliferate wmd  or first strike? I wish I had your faith. I don't see them as a pragmatic lot by comparison, at all. And axis of evil, I don't object to that term, you do realize then sent hit men to kill translators of The Satanic Verses were in Norway,  Italy and in Japan, one was murdered. In Turkey they burned down a hotel killing 37 people...
> ...



1) Well, I consider them a terrorist organisation, too. I wonder what light US Black Ops troops from the 1980s are seen in by certain central American citizens?

2) Well, you are right about sending out hit squads, but people tend to lump the whole people into that basket. That was probably one govt dept that was responsible -and who knows who they were responsible to? If it was the Minister of the Interior, then I don't see it as much of a problem. If it was the whole Islamic Council or govt, then that is more of a problem. You can't blame the whole US govt or people for the overthrow of Allende in Chile in '73, even though the CIA had a hand in it.

3) As far the kurds go, that has little to do with expansionism. That is a Turkey/Iraq/Iran problem and has been going on ad infinitum. As for the Iran/Iraq war, that was at the complete instigation of Iraq, with it proxy the US egging them on. So no, both of those arguments fail IMO.

4) Of course Israel won't- they want the US to do their dirty work for them. And not because they are cowards either - but the backlash from the Arab world would be incredible...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

elvis said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> ...



Depends who's fanning the flames. Israel, by and large, can take care of itself. It has kicked the crap out of the arabs four times and has nukes. 


In saying that, I hear ya....an unstable oil supply affects us all, in all different manner of ways. 

However, just once, I'd like the US and Europe to keep their noses out of the place and see what happens...


----------



## elvis (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



it seems israel believes if iran gets nukes, they will use them on Israel, which is why they won't tolerate a nuclear iran.  I think they will attack Iran and take out their nuclear installations.....which could turn the region on its ear.
as for europe and america, they will always be involved to some extent.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 16, 2010)

elvis said:


> it seems israel believes if iran gets nukes, they will use them on Israel, which is why they won't tolerate a nuclear iran.  I think they will attack Iran and take out their nuclear installations.....which could turn the region on its ear.
> as for europe and america, they will always be involved to some extent.



They might do. Depends on the circumstances. I have no objection to Iran having nuclear power, but I do with weapons. My only concern with nuclear powre in the region is that it is prone to earthquakes and I am reminded of Three Mile Island and Chernobyl...


----------



## Trajan (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> > 1) Well, I consider them a terrorist organisation, too. I wonder what light US Black Ops troops from the 1980s are seen in by certain central American citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 16, 2010)

To Nuttinyayhoo Israel is the world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

> 1) There is a tendancy to believe that Iran is some sort of Super Terrorist supporter. You have to realise, they see Hizzbollah as liberators, not terrorists.



You really are clueless.  Both Iran and Hizballah are occupying Lebanon and destroying the country, rather than liberating it.

You know less than zero about Lebanon.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 16, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> To Nuttinyayhoo Israel is the world.



To the crazed Muhammadan, the world is Allah's.

Quran 9:5...


> Then when the Sacred Months have passed, then kill the idolaters wherever you find them, and capture them and besiege them, and prepare for them each and every ambush. But if they repent and perform As-Salât (Iqâmat-as-Salât), and give Zakât, then leave their way free. Verily, Allâh is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful


----------



## jillian (Nov 16, 2010)

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > it may be the biggest threat.
> ...



that's all nice... 

but maybe it depends on how close you are to the nukes.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 16, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Iran would never give nukes to terrorist groups
> ...



Exactly!! also Iraq, Pakistan, Afghanistan, forming an alliance with Hugo Chavez what else do you idiots need? a friken nuke in you're front yard?


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.
* How does a nuclear iran threaten the US homeland? They going to hide it in a load of camels that they'll ship here? Anyways, they nuke us, they all die, every last fucking one of them.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.
> * How does a nuclear iran threaten the US homeland? They going to hide it in a load of camels that they'll ship here? Anyways, they nuke us, they all die, every last fucking one of them.



too bad you weren't aborted, psycho.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.
> ...



Too bad you have no real rebuttal, doucher.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> To Nuttinyayhoo Israel is the world.



Ive always called him Nothingbutayahoo.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > To Nuttinyayhoo Israel is the world.
> ...



You've always been mentally defective.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Too bad you were intentionally dropped on your head as a child.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.
* More proof that cretinyahoo is an imbecile.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.
> * More proof that cretinyahoo is an imbecile.



More proof you're mentally ill.

Oh, Allah, Kill All Americans And Jews
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

"Our race is the Master Race. We are divine gods on this planet. We are as different from the inferior races as they are from insects. In fact, compared to our race, other races are beasts and animals, cattle at best. Other races are considered as human excrement. Our destiny is to rule over the inferior races. Our earthly kingdom will be ruled by our leader with a rod of iron. The masses will lick our feet and serve us as our slaves." - Israeli prime Minister Menachem Begin in a speech to the Knesset [Israeli Parliament] quoted by Amnon Kapeliouk, "Begin and the Beasts," New Statesman, June 25, 1982


http://www.propagandamatrix.com/271003jewishmasterrace.html *Linked-Intense.*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> "Our race is the Master Race. We are divine gods on this planet. We are as different from the inferior races as they are from insects. In fact, compared to our race, other races are beasts and animals, cattle at best. Other races are considered as human excrement. Our destiny is to rule over the inferior races. Our earthly kingdom will be ruled by our leader with a rod of iron. The masses will lick our feet and serve us as our slaves." - Israeli prime Minister Menachem Begin in a speech to the Knesset [Israeli Parliament] quoted by Amnon Kapeliouk, "Begin and the Beasts," New Statesman, June 25, 1982



Bogus quote, loser

Quran 4:89


> They wish that you reject Faith, as they have rejected Faith, and thus that you all become equal like one another. So take not protectors or friends from them, till they emigrate in the Way of Allâh (to Muhammad SAW). But if they turn back from Islâm, take hold of them and kill them wherever you find them, and take neither protectors or friends)nor helpers from them.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 17, 2010)

A nuclear Iran would rebalance the power in the region.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 17, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > 1) There is a tendancy to believe that Iran is some sort of Super Terrorist supporter. You have to realise, they see Hizzbollah as liberators, not terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really are a racist zealot aren't you?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > 1) There is a tendancy to believe that Iran is some sort of Super Terrorist supporter. You have to realise, they see Hizzbollah as liberators, not terrorists.
> ...



Who's the racist, jackass?
"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > 1) There is a tendancy to believe that Iran is some sort of Super Terrorist supporter. You have to realise, they see Hizzbollah as liberators, not terrorists.
> ...



Who's the racist, you clueless fool?

*"Hizbullah Planning to Take Over Lebanon?"
By Khaled Abu Toameh*


> Hizbullah and Iran now have a common interest in escalating tensions in the Middle East: Hizbullah, with the help of Iran, may be planning to stage a coup in Lebanon to cover up and divert attention from its role in the assassination of former Prime Minister Rafik Hariri.
> 
> .Iranian dictator Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's plan to visit Lebanon in the coming weeks should be seen in the context of Hizbullah's plot to take over the country. Some Lebanese have gone as far as condemning the visit as a "provocation," noting that it would also raise tensions between Lebanon and Israel because of Ahmadinejad's plan to tour the border between the two countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

*Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.*

Which other country other than Israel is a nuclear Iran a threat to?

I'll tell you: none.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 18, 2010)

elvis said:


> Netanyahu: A nuclear Iran is greatest danger to world


Netanyahu is a smart cookie.



And, let's just throw all treaties out the window.  They are worth nothing, to so many, at least.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.*
> 
> Which other country other than Israel is a nuclear Iran a threat to?
> 
> I'll tell you: none.



Islam is the religion of peace.

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 

Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed

Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq

Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured

Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured

Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 

Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured

Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300

Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 

Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people

Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 

Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival

Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured

Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 

Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   

Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 

*Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 

Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.

Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people

Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  

Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 

Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 

Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 

Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Yemen Civil Wars
Iraq invades Kuwait
Kuwait expels 400,000 Palestinians
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

Marc, I know you have trouble sticking to the point, but what do any of those things you list have to do with Iran? Even the Iraq/Iran war, Iran was attacked. Are you suggesting that Iran is going to go on a nuking spree?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc, I know you have trouble sticking to the point, but what do any of those things you list have to do with Iran? Even the Iraq/Iran war, Iran was attacked. Are you suggesting that Iran is going to go on a nuking spree?



Those with functioning brains get it.  You're opted out since you're brain dead


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 18, 2010)

Answer the question: which other countries does a nuclear Iran threaten besides Israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 18, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Answer the question: which other countries does a nuclear Iran threaten besides Israel?



Are you retarded or just plain dumb?  Too bad you weren't aborted by those losers.

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 

Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival

Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured

Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   

Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 

Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.

Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people

Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Answer the question: which other countries does a nuclear Iran threaten besides Israel?
> ...



Iran had nothing to do with any of these.
You think Iran's going to hand out nukes like big macs?
Only Israel is going to be wiped off the map. I say 2 nukes should do the job.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Those with functioning brains get it.  You're brain-dead and opt out.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Dig yourself a rat hole, snake boy, the nukes they are a comin'.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Dig yourself a rat hole, snake boy, the nukes they are a comin'.



You keep hiding under your bed, pussy.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Dig yourself a rat hole, snake boy, the nukes they are a comin'.
> ...



Nobody's trying to kill me, my race isn't inbred like yours.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.*
> 
> Which other country other than Israel is a nuclear Iran a threat to?
> 
> I'll tell you: none.



Yes but Israel is the most important country in the world because they are the chosen people


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 19, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.*
> ...



Chosen to be the first country to be wiped off the map by arab nukes.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 19, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Persian........


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

Cause you know, a genocidal warhawk with over 250 nuclear devices has absolute AUTHORITY on excatly who constitutes a nuclear threat to the world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Cause you know, a genocidal warhawk with over 250 nuclear devices has absolute AUTHORITY on excatly who constitutes a nuclear threat to the world.



Psycho, you must mean the Muslim genocide in Darfur.

Israel is a democracy and the most humane country in the world.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > *Netanyahu: A Nuclear Iran is the biggest threat to the world.*
> ...



You're the chosen primate, Monkey Brain


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Cause you know, a genocidal warhawk with over 250 nuclear devices has absolute AUTHORITY on excatly who constitutes a nuclear threat to the world.
> ...



izzyrael is a democracy that only lets certain people vote. 

Most humane country in the world?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Prominent Israeli Arab Muslim Journalist Khaled Abu Toameh...


> Ironically, the Arab citizens of Israel enjoy more rights in the Jewish state than their Palestinian brothers do in any Arab country.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Your quote doesn't say much except that izzyrael is better than nothing.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

Statistics | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means if a very important one of enlarging peoples choices.
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I guess they forgot to survey how many bombs get dropped on izzy's ass, or how many people surrounding said country hate them enough to kill every last one.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Doesn't matter edwin, if you gave me a free house I still wouldn't go. Way too much hate and violence. And bombs, tanks, fences, checkpoints...
If you want to believe you're in the top15, go right ahead and delude yourself.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Doesn't matter edwin, if you gave me a free house I still wouldn't go. Way too much hate and violence. And bombs, tanks, fences, checkpoints...
> If you want to believe you're in the top15, go right ahead and delude yourself.



Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper.. 


> As I said on the 60th anniversary of its founding, the State of Israel appeared as a light, in a world emerging from deep darkness. Against all odds, that light has not been extinguished. It burns bright, upheld by the universal principles of all civilized nations  freedom, democracy, justice.


Excerpt: Harper's speech on Israel, anti-Semitism


----------



## FrankZapper (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter edwin, if you gave me a free house I still wouldn't go. Way too much hate and violence. And bombs, tanks, fences, checkpoints...
> ...



LOL! Stephen Harper is such a troll, and check out his REALLY bad wig.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > FrankZapper said:
> ...



*Poll: Harper Best Choice For Prime Minister*...
Harper best choice for prime minister: poll


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in Canada, how does Iran threaten me?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> I'm in Canada, how does Iran threaten me?



After you get the lobotomy, you might understand, sock puppet.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Canada, how does Iran threaten me?
> ...




Why don't you answer his question instead of replying with a smartass response?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Why don't you hope for a functioning brain for Christmas?  Unless, you were naughty and not nice, twit.


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

It's because Netanyahoo is a fool, Iran doesn't threaten me in Canada. Never has, never will. So Marc has nothing intelligent to say.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> It's because Netanyahoo is a fool, Iran doesn't threaten me in Canada. Never has, never will. *So Marc has nothing intelligent to say*.



Assholes like him never do.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> It's because Netanyahoo is a fool, Iran doesn't threaten me in Canada. Never has, never will. So Marc has nothing intelligent to say.



You're too busy oppressing your aboriginal population in Canada to know, stupid little boy.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > It's because Netanyahoo is a fool, Iran doesn't threaten me in Canada. Never has, never will. *So Marc has nothing intelligent to say*.
> ...



Which country are you a Prime Minister of, champ?  Or, are you still breast-feeding?


----------



## Pantene (Nov 24, 2010)

How does a nuclear iran threaten canada? It doesn't, but that won't stop the heebs from whining, right marc?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pantene said:


> How does a nuclear iran threaten canada? It doesn't, but that won't stop the heebs from whining, right marc?



Apartheid threatens Canada, needle dick.

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Pantene (Nov 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pantene said:
> 
> 
> > How does a nuclear iran threaten canada? It doesn't, but that won't stop the heebs from whining, right marc?
> ...



Stop embarrassing yourself with how little you know of Canada, you actually think you're bothering me with your bs? Poor you. 

But I did notice that you had nothing to say about the fact that Iran isn't and never will threaten Canada, no matter how many nukes they drop on Heebland.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pantene said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pantene said:
> ...



Stop embarrassing yourself and your sock puppet Frank Zapper Crapper with how little you know of apartheid Canada, you segregationist.

*"End The Segregation In Canada"



			At one point in my cross-country exploration of how natives and non-natives get along, I felt I was witnessing a scene straight out of the Deep South, with aboriginal Canadians taking the place of blacks. Only a radical change in thinking will make any real difference.
		
Click to expand...

*The Globe and Mail: Canada's Apartheid - Main page


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

A nuclear Iran is a threat? LOL, to whom? Themselves?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> A nuclear Iran is a threat? LOL, to whom? Themselves?



Who killed 300 Americans in Beirut, genius?  Hizballah, supported by Iran.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > A nuclear Iran is a threat? LOL, to whom? Themselves?
> ...



With nukes? REALLY!!!!!!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



With bombs, shit for brains.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You one funny arab! Actually, it was explosives, better luck next time.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



You ran out of luck, shit for brains.   Arabs want Iran attacked.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Maybe you and your arab buddies do.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



It would be Arabs who comprise much of the Middle East, shit for brains, who recognize Iran as the #1 threat to security.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok so a nuclear Iran is a threat to Lebanon and Israel, so who cares?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Ok so a nuclear Iran is a threat to Lebanon and Israel, so who cares?



The US State Dept classifies Iran as a state sponsor of terrorism.  That would be the same Iran that would control Persian Gulf oil and that funds terrorism factions Hamas and Hizballah.

The same Iran whose leaders adhere to Twelve Imam Shiism calling for world destruction.

Go to mommy, stupid little boy


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so a nuclear Iran is a threat to Lebanon and Israel, so who cares?
> ...



Holmes, I think your diaper is full, the US are the biggest terrorists going. With help of course by plenty of others.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Allah would be the biggest terrorist.  Allahu fuckbar!


----------



## Jroc (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...





Mexico City? Worry about you're own pathetic country, it's being overrun by terrorist and thugs Mexico is a basket case Be careful you might get you're head cut off down there.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Is that why your shithole country's people are illegally flooding into the US, Pedro?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marc39 doesn't understand anything about the simple concept of cause and effect. In his shallow, low iq world, the U.S. and it's lackeys should be free by divine right or god knows why, to do whatever, whenever they like, at a place of their choosing, and when those actions leave people without anything to lose and they actually FIGHT BACK, marc39 and the rest of the arm chair warriors bravely call for all out war, genocide or whatever messed up bloodlust they're limited worldview can envision.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 26, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Marc39 doesn't understand anything about the simple concept of cause and effect. In his shallow, low iq world, the U.S. and it's lackeys should be free by divine right or god knows why, to do whatever, whenever they like, at a place of their choosing, and when those actions leave people without anything to lose and they actually FIGHT BACK, marc39 and the rest of the arm chair warriors bravely call for all out war, genocide or whatever messed up bloodlust they're limited worldview can envision.



What hallucinatories do you prefer when you go on a bender?


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


So you're asking that because I said the US are the biggest terrorists going, you want to know if that's why Mexicans are looking for work in the US? I don't think so.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...




*Mexican Police Arrested Over Mayor's Murder
By IOAN GRILLO / MEXICO CITY Friday, Aug. 20, 2010 *








The killers came for Mayor Cavazos in the early hours of Aug. 16, when seven SUVs rolled up and men in police uniforms descended on his palatial home. Servants stood back terrified as their boss was forced away at gunpoint. On Aug. 18, his corpse was dumped on a nearby road. There was a mercy of sorts in the manner of his killing  shot dead with two bullets in the head and one in the chest, and spared the mutilation and rape inflicted on so many other victims

Read more: Mexican Policemen Arrested for Murder of Santiago Mayor - TIME


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Please have May-hee-co stop flooding America with your drugs and illegal aliens, Pedro.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So you watch JewNN news channel? Good for you. 

*No Family Attacks.*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



Israel: Among the 15 best countries in the world to live in.
Mexico: #98

Please stop sending us your Mexican drugs and illegal aliens, Pedro


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you saying because a nuclear Iran dean't threaten me, just you. Have fun with that. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> It doesn't matter what you saying because a nuclear Iran dean't threaten me, just you. Have fun with that. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.



Pedro, no more MExican drugs and illegal aliens


----------



## Joselito (Nov 27, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Joselito said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter what you saying because a nuclear Iran dean't threaten me, just you. Have fun with that. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> ...



I'll need some weed though when I'm watching the mushroom cloud over Tel Aviv on JewNN TV. Maybe make some sangria.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 27, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Joselito said:
> ...



UN: Israel among the 15 best countries to live in the world.

Mexico: #98

No mas drugs and illegal aliens, Pedro, por favor


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

A nuclear Iran doesn't threaten France. Actually, we've helped them build their bombs.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> A nuclear Iran doesn't threaten France. Actually, we've helped them build their bombs.



I'll send you a Prayer Rug.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> A nuclear Iran doesn't threaten France. Actually, we've helped them build their bombs.



Muslims don't threaten France?  You losers are shaking in your shoes.


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Pierre Pirate said:
> 
> 
> > A nuclear Iran doesn't threaten France. Actually, we've helped them build their bombs.
> ...



Can you read? That's not what I said, I said a nuclear Iran doesn't threaten France. All religions are a stain on France. Especially jews and muslims.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Pierre Pirate said:
> ...



The only stain on France I can confirm is French People.


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

Intense said:


> Pierre Pirate said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Go back to kissing the butts of your NY jews you fucking mental midget.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Pierre Pirate said:
> ...



In spite of people like you, I am actually neutral on France.

Sounds like you need another cup of caffeine, sparky. I love it when you talk dirty. Try not to spit up on yourself, or have an aneurysm. Wipe that drool off while you are at it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Pierre Pirate said:
> ...



The French smell and are all on welfare.  France is a shitty failed socialist experiment


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

France and Iran are friends. Jews on the other hand have no friends.

Intense probably likes to suck on small little jewish weenies.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> France and Iran are friends. Jews on the other hand have no friends.
> 
> Intense probably likes to suck on small little jewish weenies.



France is a failed socialist experiment, like the Islamic Craphole of Iran.

You deserve each other, loser

Get a job.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> France and Iran are friends. Jews on the other hand have no friends.
> 
> Intense probably likes to suck on small little jewish weenies.



I'm Hetero. How about you PP? How's that hygiene thing doing for you Pee Pee? What are you up to now? One shower every two weeks whether you need it or not?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Iran is a great nation, intense on the other, couldn't moderate himself out of a paper bag.



Shouldn't you be finding a job like the French govt want you to do, loser?

Also, please bathe.  You stink


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Iran is a great nation, intense on the other, couldn't moderate himself out of a paper bag.



Is France surrendering again?..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1fG2oO2X8s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1fG2oO2X8s[/ame]


----------



## Pierre Pirate (Nov 28, 2010)

France is helping Iran build a nuke.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> France is helping Iran build a nuke.



France is bankrupt.  Get a job, loser.


----------



## Intense (Nov 28, 2010)

Pierre Pirate said:


> Iran is a great nation, intense on the other, couldn't moderate himself out of a paper bag.



Iran is a Great Nation, I had some really close Iranian friends way back, in the days of the Shah. Great People, Great History. The problem with Iran is it's current form of Government. Iran has become a threat to Itself, and everyone around it. Sort of reminds me of Abbadon, the Angel with the key to the bottomless pit.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 28, 2010)

Intense said:


> Pierre Pirate said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is a great nation, intense on the other, couldn't moderate himself out of a paper bag.
> ...



Repopulate Persia with Zoroastrians and Jews and deport the Muhammadans.


----------



## US1945 (Dec 1, 2010)

Netanyahu is always tallking he could attack in iran when he elected but he didnt


----------



## RespectForVets (Dec 5, 2010)

I will stay in the Army if we go to war with Iran. Would love to deploy there and watch that place go up in flames.


----------



## Jos (Dec 7, 2010)

RespectForVets said:


> I will stay in the Army if we go to war with Iran. Would love to deploy there and watch that place go up in flames.


I hope you get your wish, Are you any relation to General Custer(Küster)?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 7, 2010)

Iran, as a country that sponsors Hezbollah, Hamas, North Korea, etc and who has publicly stated a desire for the deletion of the Sovereign state of Israel has shown its intent. Both Israel and Iran have the right to protect themselves. This is correct. However, Iran changed the dynamics with it's demand for the deletion of Israel. For it's sponsoring of terror organizations, etc.   

Let me be clear though. The great civilization of Iran - and the people of Iran - are not the ones that are involved in the abuses and so I take as my premise, that these Iranian peoples are increasingly the object of Iran's human rights violations. It is in their best interest that the international community hold Iran's leaders to account. Hard legislative caution that "It is clear that fanaticism will triumph unless good people do something to stop it".  

Canada has seen this clearly, and Prime Minister Stephen Harper's cabinet has created a template called the "Iran Accountability Act" that it would ensure precisely that.  Harper is in discussion with the major powers of the world on this front and by extension, the other front which is Fanatic Religious/Ideological/Political Islam.

It divests Canada from ALL investment in Iran. It establishes a mechanism to monitor incitement to hate in Iran, and would render the most virulent inciters inadmissible to Canada. It freezes the assets of those that contribute to any Iran nuclear or military infrastructure - as well as its machinery of hate. It uses the framework of the international community - Canada's bilateral relationships and the United Nations - to hold Iran accountable. Regardless of the threats and actions of Muslim countries to isolate Canada in the United Nations.

Clicky

The government and majority of Canadians stand with Israel. They understand that Israel is the proof of Arabian Perfidy. A flash point if you will, as it was in Germany.

I just pray that Israel does not have to suffer a second genocide to show the world that the Fanatic Religious/Ideological/Political Islam is a danger world wide.

When I read many of the posts here, I pray that Israel remains strong to deal with the threats against itself.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 7, 2010)

Note that the above petition was created by:

Sayeh Hassan Expatriate Iranian

Clicky


----------



## HinduPatriot (Dec 8, 2010)

Countries like Iran and Pakistan should be carpet nuked. With these two terrorists out of the way, no muzzie country will have a nuke to threaten us with.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 8, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Countries like Iran and Pakistan should be carpet nuked. With these two terrorists out of the way, no muzzie country will have a nuke to threaten us with.



Let's have Muzzies strap bombs on themselves and stand in one giant circle?

Allahu Akbar


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 9, 2010)

HinduPatriot said:


> Countries like Iran and Pakistan should be carpet nuked. With these two terrorists out of the way, no muzzie country will have a nuke to threaten us with.



And by doing so the U.S. would set a new precedent as soon as the hate and political damage was over of course. You people need to get the word "nuke" out of your vocabularly. Nobody is going to use a nuclear weapon.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 10, 2010)

R.C. Christian to Netanyajew: Your state plus China are the biggest threat to the world, LOL.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 21, 2010)

FrankZapper said:


> A nuclear Iran would rebalance the power in the region.


 Exactly, Israel needs to be on a leash.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> FrankZapper said:
> 
> 
> > A nuclear Iran would rebalance the power in the region.
> ...



Don't worry, pussy boy, Israel is protecting your vagina.  

*Unted States European Command*...


> *HATZOR AIR FORCE BASE, Israel  More than 1,000 service members from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines are working together alongside Israeli troops during Juniper Cobra 2010 (JC10). *
> 
> "This exercise is utilizing hundreds of people from different branches, all working together to maximize the outcome and continue to build on the relations with the Israeli military," said Navy Capt. Donna Joyal, joint task force manpower director. "Such a large scale exercise requires an equally massive amount of planning," Joyal continued. She credits much of the smoothness of the arrival due to the months of work completed prior to departing the respective home bases. "Training and preparedness truly equates to success." Everything had to be considered for any situation that may arise. From living quarters and work spaces, to recreation and transportation, all were essential to make the exercise the most productive experience possible.


Proper planning key to success during Juniper Cobra 2010 | EUCOM, Stronger Together
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccHbxiHUgKQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> *Unted States European Command*...
> 
> 
> > *HATZOR AIR FORCE BASE, Israel  More than 1,000 service members from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines are working together alongside Israeli troops during Juniper Cobra 2010 (JC10). *
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > *Unted States European Command*...
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Israel is dependent upon the U.S. for security, not the other way around as you imply, you fake Princeton prick.



50 Prominent American Military Leaders Who Wrote To Obama Proclaiming Israel Is A Key US Security Asset Know Better, Shit-for-Brains... 



> *Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*
> *We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> ...



"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is dependent upon the U.S. for security, not the other way around as you imply, you fake Princeton prick.
> ...


 Fuck you and your William Kristol led Zionist think tank publications. A load of BS propaganda delivered by Isntreals bitches and stooges, like yourself.

The US-Israeli relationship has never simply been one between a superpower patron and a client state. The relationship is a feature of US domestic politics rather than of foreign policy. More often than not, the tail has wagged the dog. In defence of what it saw as its vital interests, Israel has never hesitated to manipulate, coerce, spy on and even threaten its patron. In a celebrated case, dating back to 1967, Israel even went so far as to attack and cripple the USS Liberty, an American electronic surveillance ship, when it thought that US monitoring might set a limit to its conquests.
gulfnews : America's troublesome ally

Doubts Grow Over Israels Value as US Ally by Jim Lobe -- Antiwar.com

Israel as a Strategic Liability? | Center for Strategic and International Studies

I would simply point out that this belief in Israels moral superiority is not some objective notion that is determined by an objective weighing of all the evidence, but exists primarily in the United States because of the power of the pro-Zionist media and political lobby.  If somehow the wealth and power conditions of American Jews and Arab Americans were reversed,  and all mainstream media information coming to the American public was filtered through a pro-Arab/Palestinian slant, it is inconceivable that America would support Israel over the Palestinians....

Zuckerman tries to illustrate what assistance Israel provides the USa good strategic location in the Middle East, a place to stockpile American weapons, and beneficial intelligence.  Giraldi rebuts these alleged benefits, maintaining   that the notion that Israel is some kind of strategic asset for the United States is nonsense, a complete fabrication.  He points out that the United States cannot utilize Israeli territory to project its power throughout the region.   The US has numerous bases in Arab countries, Giraldi notes,  but is not allowed to use any military base in Israel. Washingtons own carrier groups and other forces in place all over the Middle East, including the Red Sea, have capabilities that far exceed those of the Israel Defense Forces.  It should also be added, as John Mearsheimer and  Stephen Walt bring out in their book, The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy (p. 56),  that Israel does not help the United States in its key military objective in the Middle East: maintaining access to Gulf oil.
Giraldi points out that the stockpiles of US equipment in Israel are basically for Israel. The supplies are, in fact, regularly looted by the Israelis, leaving largely unusable or picked over equipment for US forces if it should ever be needed.  
Israel: Strategic Ally or Liability?

Now you know the truth, gay fashion boy.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Dec 22, 2010)

This is what I see and believe to be happening with regards to Iran.

Iran has already seized and laid claim to al-Fakkah field, a large military exercise on the Iraq border reminds Iraq for Iranian strength. Iran wishes to create a Pan Shiite State encompassing Iraq, this is why Moqtada al-Sadr is a key strategic asset and the reason why both we and the US have repeatedly tried to kill him and he lives in exile in Iran hiding for fear of his life. 

Iran failed during the election dispute to create a one party Shiite coalition and voting block to run Iraq. Nouri Al-Maliki was not Irans first choice for Prime Minister, Iran wanted to gain control over the security forces. Iran create this dispute by using agents of Iran to misuse the debaathification committee. Iran was forced to settle for al-Maliki as they could not risk Iraq entering civil war which would result in both Russia and the PRC losing the investments in Iraq. 

This would result in both showing their displeasure to Iran at the UNSC supporting sanctions. Iran feared a civil war, and dispatched militia leaders back to Iraq from Iran. 

So, the US used former members of Iraqi intelligence and the military (the very people we had overthrown in 2003 and made up the bulk of the Sunni insurgency to create civil unrest to force Iran to settle for a government, and they also allowed the dispute to continue to create pressure on Iran even after they had decided to settle for al-Maliki. 

So, Iran has the goal of a Pan Shiite State, but has failed by using soft power and needs to find additional revenue streams due to sanctions, they have moved into the methamphetamine market, so an oil grab is not out of the question, depending how much international pressure, if sanction take them to the brink then concerns of Russia and the PRC are not going to matter if they go for a large oil grab by invading Iraq. 

The UNSC be damned. With the nuclear bomb behind them, Saudi Arabia and the other Kingdoms will be in no position to counter it even with the 60 billion dollar arms deal. Iran would factor in with the US just out of Iraq and bogged down in Afghanistan that the risk of the US re-entering Iraq and being stuck in a Pan Shiite insurgency is unlikely. 

Especially when the US has stated that a military option on Iran is not their preferred choice and Iran considers Obama to be weak, as they have stated Iran has starred down Bush/Cheney, what threat is Barry? This is simply another Iranian lie though since Bush had optioned that either Iran stop support for the insurgency in 2007, or face Thors Hammer as it was the only way to get out. 

Once Iran accepted the threat was real and limited their involvement in the insurgency Bush put Thors Hammer back and used containment to create another window of opportunity_ after they had decamped their US forces_ had moved back to bases and were off the streets (depending on situational reports) and Iran could no longer use US forces as human shields to protect the nuclear program from an Israeli or US strike.

The US was meant to be out of Afghanistan by the end of 2013 but Obama messed it up, and they have add another year or will keep 25,000 to 30,000 in the country after 2014. 

The option was that if the US had to go before 2014, they had applied risk management, as one can not be clear on how the covert operations will delay the nuclear program. Iran is aware of their time line to acquire nuclear weapons, and our time line to deny them nuclear weapons. Iran should of had the bomb in 2009, now we are looking at late 2011 or early 2012, the magical work of our Mossad and IDF will determine how long the program is delayed after late 2011 or early 2012 date. 

Israel is capable of pushing the Iranian nuclear deadline forwards. This is what we are working on at the moment. Not Lebanon. Not Gaza or Palestinians. The Iranian threat is Number One on the drawing board. Any attack by Hezbollah or Gaza's Hamas et. al will receive a harsh response.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 22, 2010)

The U.S cannot afford to pull out of Iraq completely we've got too much invested there. We should keep a large base in Iraq permanently


----------

